# [ 2010 ] Silver Lake - Orlando ??'s



## kjsgrammy

What is the difference between Silver Lake Resort - Silver Points #6815, RCI Gold Crown and Silver Lake Resort #2610, RCI Silver Crown?

Also, has anyone stayed there recently?  From other threads, it appears that renovations are taking place at Silver Lake.

Can RCI exchangers request a certain building, unit #?  And if so, which one?

A friend has booked 2 weeks there thru the recent RCI sale (I think he booked one bedroom units).  I have never stayed at this resort, so couldn't offer him any advise (other than to sign up for TUG ).


----------



## bankr63

Hi kjsgrammy,

We own at SLR, but use it for trade, so can only fill in a couple of details. I don't know the difference between points and regular.  Our unit is a 3BR and lists under 2610 (regular).  I know that 6815 includes Hotel room units that aren't in 2610, and availability appears much lower in 6815 than in 2610, and 2610 generally scores slightly higher on reviews.  According to reviews I have seen on tripadvisor, the Hotel units are pretty lousy (and possibly in a very old building), but the rest of the units get pretty good reviews.  There are lots more hotels than 1BR in the current sale, so lets hope he picked 1BR!

Yes, the resort has been focused on a refresh (thank God without an SA!) to maintain its gold status with RCI.  According to our last newsletter, these should be pretty much done by now.  There are still 3 more buildings approved for the site, but I doubt they will break ground on these anytime soon now, so I don't think we are talking major construction.  I have seen a definite uptick in the reviews posted on TUG and TA, so I can only assume the reno's are doing their job.  

Although the phone system is a bit obtuse, the resort staff is pretty accomodating (at least for owner services) once you get through to someone.  It can't hurt to call and make a request for your reservation.  A couple of buildings have views of the fireworks at WDW in the evening, they might be worth requesting.  Since most of the RCI sale units seem to be during quieter periods, I can't see there being too much difficulty getting a request.

Good luck to your friend.  Have him post a TUG review when he gets back - there's a reward posted, and perhaps he can suss out some of the missing details for us while he's there...


----------



## schiff1997

The difference is buildings 100 to 700 are under 2610.  These are the original buildings  built, but have been the latest renovated.  Building 300 according to our newsletter is having its new furniture delivered within the next week.  ALready renovated has been buildings 400, 500, 600, now soon to be 300.  Building 700 is due to be renovated in January and 100 and 200 sometime in the future.  The only buildings under the 2610 to have elevators are 400/500.  

If the 1 bedroom sleeps 6, it is a huge unit.  I have seen it very nice.   If the unit sleeps 4 then it could be part of a 3 bedroom lock out. I know in our 3 bedroom lockout the 1 bedroom side is Ok for a young family of 4. I have photos message me if you want to see them.  All the other buildings on property have elevators.  I have stayed also in the 1000 building also very nice.  I am a happy owner that is why we own 3 weeks here.

Overall the resort is very nice and I don't think they will be disappointed.  So close to Disney, tons of restaurants nearby.


----------



## bankr63

*Points vs Regular*

Schiff,

Do you know the difference between the two RCI resorts then?  And what building has the hotel units?  Just looking to enhance my own knowledge of the resort.


----------



## schiff1997

The hotel unit is probably in the 1700 and 1800 buildings.  They have a 2 bedroom that locks out to a 1 bedroom that sleeps 4 and then a hotel unit that sleeps 2.  Silver Lake refers to it as a G/H unit.   The G side is 835 sq .ft and the H (hotel side) is 390 sq. ft


----------



## bankr63

For kicks and giggles I spent WAY too much time this morning searching the Osceola County records to see if I could follow the trail.  (I had 8 yards of drainage stone dumped in the driveway, and have been avoiding shovelling and moving it as much as possible.)  I hate not knowing about my resort, so self-education it was.  So here is what I found out:

Development started back in '91, and has proceeded through 9 phases so far.  
Phase I: Building 100
Phase II: Building 200
Phase III: Building 300
Phase IV: Buildings 400/500
Phase V: Building 1800 (behind the Recreation building)
Phase VI: Building 1700

Takes us to around 2001

Phase VII was originally to be Building 1200 (still not built), but about a year later, the developer changed the plan to build Building 800, and to start Silver Points Resort, which participates in RCI points.  Subsequent development has been under the Silver Points resort declaration.

Phase VIII: Building 900
Phase IX: Building 1000

It is unclear what phase includes buildings 600 and 700 - I couldn't find record of them but I suspect they are in Phase II or III as the building footprint is very similar.  

Note that there are site plans for an additional 4 buildings: 1100-1400.  Ground has been cleared and parking installed where 1300 and 1400 are to be built, but there I am pretty sure that they are not actively buildings these.  

Schiff, I don't know if there are efficiency units in 1700/1800 as the plans don't mention the divisibility of the units in  those buildings (they just list 1/2/3 BR).  The Silver Points buildings all appear to have "efficiency" units as half of the 2 BR LO.  These sound like the Hotel units, and would explain why only Silver Points shows Hotel units in RCI.  

Another interesting find is that development was to complete and the HOA was slated to revert to owner control no later than January 1, 2010.  In 2009 the Developer amended to provide themselves indefinite control of the HOA and to extend the development window for another 50 years (Jan 1 2060).

I think the developer has a hard time keeping track of all the paperwork as well, as I found two completely different Amendments #8 to the Covenants the second of which would have cronologically been #10.  Hmmmm.   

So I withdraw my earlier comment that the Hotel units were in older buildings; they in fact appear to be in the newer units.  Also, Silver Points will get you into the newest buildings at the resort, but I suspect the space is better in the older buildings, and with the refurbishment, these should be nice units!


Note: I am not a legal expert and the expressions above are only an opinion based upon reading of documents filed with Osceola County Clerks office.  As filings are made under multiple names, the assertions may not be complete or accurate, and the opinions expressed are solely those of the author.


----------



## schiff1997

You could very well be right,  but before I would  purchase a unit resale (through Ebay of course) I would make contact with Silver Lake to confirm the unit and locations prior to making a bid as I wanted each week to compliment the other.   This is how I found out that the 1700/1800 buildings have a 2 bedroom lock out called the G/H unit.  I have an actual floor plan that was sent to me showing this type of unit.  As you stated the older units 100 through 700 are larger than the other buildings.  We stayed at both in the past and found that our preferance in fact was the older buildings, especially the top floor as they have a very high cathedral style ceiling, and of course climbing the stairs is a great form of exercise.  We own (2) 2 bedrooms and (1) 3 bedroom in the building 300, so it will be freshly renovated by the time we arrive in March but more importantly no special assessments.   

Do you get their quarterly newsletters by email??

Thanks so much for the researched information.  Be careful shovelling.  It is no good for anyone, my DH took his heart attack at the age of 54 following labour intensive shovelling.

I see you are from Ottawa, we are not far up the road in Pembroke LOL


----------



## Kozman

Building 400 should be avoided since it backs up to the Disney service road and is noisy in the morning.


----------



## kjsgrammy

Kozman said:


> Building 400 should be avoided since it backs up to the Disney service road and is noisy in the morning.



Thanks.  Past this info on to our friends.


----------



## Inhislove

*Silver lake 3 bedroom that sleeps 10*

In which buildings would this be located? 

What kind of beds are in the rooms? Does the lockout have its own jacuzzi?


----------



## Mickey Moe

kjsgrammy said:


> What is the difference between Silver Lake Resort - Silver Points #6815, RCI Gold Crown and Silver Lake Resort #2610, RCI Silver Crown?
> 
> Also, has anyone stayed there recently?  From other threads, it appears that renovations are taking place at Silver Lake.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> We stayed in building 700 this Xmas and it was not renovated as well as not cleaned very well. The units are large but dirty.
> 
> Warning the WIFI at this resort sucks, not only is it slow but you cant connect half the time. I called the front desk 20 times to reset the modem.
> 
> As we were checking out at 6am I tried returning xbox controllers that my son forgot to return to the recreation centre the night before. The rude front desk clerk would not accept them and I was forced to leave them on our table in our unit. A week later I receive a $100 charge on my credit card and when I contacted the resort manager to investigate they told me the housekeeping staff did not find them in my unit. So where did they go? Obviously the were stolen by the housekeeping staff. They refused to credit my card.
> 
> My opinion of this resort
> 
> Dirty units
> Worst WIFI ever
> Housekeeping are thieves
> Front desk clerk rude and unhelpful
> Managers protect criminals and do not train their employees properly.
> 
> Obviously I will never return.


----------



## schiff1997

Mickey Moe said:


> kjsgrammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between Silver Lake Resort - Silver Points #6815, RCI Gold Crown and Silver Lake Resort #2610, RCI Silver Crown?
> 
> Also, has anyone stayed there recently?  From other threads, it appears that renovations are taking place at Silver Lake.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> We stayed in building 700 this Xmas and it was not renovated as well as not cleaned very well. The units are large but dirty.
> 
> Warning the WIFI at this resort sucks, not only is it slow but you cant connect half the time. I called the front desk 20 times to reset the modem.
> 
> As we were checking out at 6am I tried returning xbox controllers that my son forgot to return to the recreation centre the night before. The rude front desk clerk would not accept them and I was forced to leave them on our table in our unit. A week later I receive a $100 charge on my credit card and when I contacted the resort manager to investigate they told me the housekeeping staff did not find them in my unit. So where did they go? Obviously the were stolen by the housekeeping staff. They refused to credit my card.
> 
> My opinion of this resort
> 
> Dirty units
> Worst WIFI ever
> Housekeeping are thieves
> Front desk clerk rude and unhelpful
> Managers protect criminals and do not train their employees properly.
> 
> Obviously I will never return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow some pretty harsh comments! Sorry you didn't enjoy your stay.  I rented out all my 2014 units here and had absolutely wonderful follow up comments from my renters, they all stayed in the 700 building .  One of them even bought while she was there .
> 
> Did you call housekeeping if your unit was not clean upon arrival?  Wifi did you pay for it as there is a fee to have it in your unit? If you did you would have been credited on your account for it acting up that badly . Housekeeping thieves, this is always a sore spot when people accuse others of stealing and being thieves, then call the damn police if that's what you believe happened.  So you ran the controllers back to your room after you checked out ?  Can you PM me the name of the person you dealt with at check out, if you don't remember it should be on your statement at checkout I would like as an owner to do a follow up.
> 
> Is there anything positive you can say at all!
Click to expand...


----------



## squierjosh

Are you really that surprised at his comments? I was looking at this resort for our Disney trip next January, but am scared by all the insane things that reviewers are saying. It's definitely a trend. 



schiff1997 said:


> Mickey Moe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow some pretty harsh comments! Sorry you didn't enjoy your stay.  I rented out all my 2014 units here and had absolutely wonderful follow up comments from my renters, they all stayed in the 700 building .  One of them even bought while she was there .
> 
> Did you call housekeeping if your unit was not clean upon arrival?  Wifi did you pay for it as there is a fee to have it in your unit? If you did you would have been credited on your account for it acting up that badly . Housekeeping thieves, this is always a sore spot when people accuse others of stealing and being thieves, then call the damn police if that's what you believe happened.  So you ran the controllers back to your room after you checked out ?  Can you PM me the name of the person you dealt with at check out, if you don't remember it should be on your statement at checkout I would like as an owner to do a follow up.
> 
> Is there anything positive you can say at all!
Click to expand...


----------



## schiff1997

squierjosh said:


> Are you really that surprised at his comments? I was looking at this resort for our Disney trip next January, but am scared by all the insane things that reviewers are saying. It's definitely a trend.
> 
> 
> The issue I have with the comments are the fact that there is no mention of any calls to deal with the issues while they were occupying the unit.   Too many people complain after the fact.   I am one of those people who will let the front desk know immediately if there is a concern or problem with any unit I stay in no matter what the property is.
> 
> As far as stealing we had an item taken from our unit once and it was a Marriott unit.  I immediately called the manager who sent someone over plus security.   I advised the manager to call the police.  They were extremely reluctant but I persisted until it was done.   I believe it is important to document when you actually believe someone stole something as that is a pretty harsh accusation to make if you cannot prove it!!!
> 
> Trip Advisor has too many whiny people for me to take to heart, unless it is negativity all the way.   I prefer to experience it for myself first hand.
> 
> I completely stand behind Silver Lake Resort, it is a beautiful resort, great location, unfortunetly  there is construction going on, but there is nothing you can do about that.    I have rented out units here for the past 7 years and all my renters have had wonderful times and loved the units.


----------



## Pro

One of those resorts only offers a Friday check-in in RCI weeks.  

Joe


----------



## hunny

*Staying in December of 2014*

I have two, 2-bedroom units booked in early December for check in on Saturday which gives us the option of buildings 100, 200, 300, 600 and 700.   Both families have very small children 2 and under.   We would like to know if there is a building you all would recommend that is away from the noise of construction and the roads to keep these babies sleeping during nap time?  Also whichever building in nice and clean would be helpful.  Do any of the owners know if the doors have any kind of child safety locks?  Like bolts up high?  My son is tall and fast.  Once he's got that door open he will bolt!   Thanks in advanced for any help or insight you can provide.  Do you know if there is another Silver Lake Thread I can consult with?  I could only find this one.


----------



## schiff1997

hunny said:


> I have two, 2-bedroom units booked in early December for check in on Saturday which gives us the option of buildings 100, 200, 300, 600 and 700.   Both families have very small children 2 and under.   We would like to know if there is a building you all would recommend that is away from the noise of construction and the roads to keep these babies sleeping during nap time?  Also whichever building in nice and clean would be helpful.  Do any of the owners know if the doors have any kind of child safety locks?  Like bolts up high?  My son is tall and fast.  Once he's got that door open he will bolt!   Thanks in advanced for any help or insight you can provide.  Do you know if there is another Silver Lake Thread I can consult with?  I could only find this one.



700 building for sure , bottom floor with small children the 600 building have no balconies .


----------



## Inhislove

*Avoid pool-side rooms (mains pool)*

The main pool has some loud bingo certain afternoons and karaoke several nights. Our balconies were screened, but we avoided them when it was loud out there and could still here every word.

We were told that since we booked through the 2610 RCI resort, we didn't get renovated rooms. We had a 3 bedroom (sleeps 10)- floor plan a/b. We had one king and 2 queens, while renovated rooms had 3 kings. We were offered an upgrade for $140/week. Upgraded rooms were on the 4th and 5th floors of 1700/1800 and the 800/900 buildings, according to the front desk check-in clerk.

I will say the front desk and activities people were very friendly (checked us in before noon). The location is almost on disney property, right behind the animal kingdom and lodge. We enjoyed the location and would stay again, just as far as possible from the Mai pool!


----------



## sublimagic

Looking at this resort, can weeks be saved up so you can stay two weeks instead of one?  for example miss a year stay two weeks the following year. Thank you


----------

